

HN, help create a pool of UI component names - spleeder

When working on web projects I always have difficulties coming up with names for the various UI components that I am implementing.<p>To solve this problem I have put together a gist to collect some good terms. I know you guys have some great ideas. Please share them!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;iclanzan&#x2F;10785774
======
spleeder
Link:

[https://gist.github.com/iclanzan/10785774](https://gist.github.com/iclanzan/10785774)

